# How do i work out my macros ????



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Basically trying to work out my macros as i only know my protein intake at the mo.

i need to eat:

protein: 330g

Fats: ?

Carbs: ?

Im 95kg and trying to gain muscle. is there a simple way of working out what macros i need?

Cheers


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Depends which macro split u use like 40/40/20 or 45/35/20 etc but I'm sure if my maths is right you take your daily cals say 3000 then divide that by 100 then times that by say 40 that'll give u the pro in cals so then divide that by 4, do that for pro carbs bt for fats divide it by 9


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Protein 4kcal per G

carbs 4kcal per G

Fats 9kcal per G

You do the math Kenny


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

If you Wana gain and go with the 40/40/20 should be this

Daily cals 3635 (95kg x 2.2 = 209lbsx15+500)

So pro will be 363g as will carbs n then fat 80g hope that makes sense and helps


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

http://www.cnpprofessional.co.uk/tools-downloads

http://www.maximuscle.com/toolsanddownloads

These two sites might be of some help, the CNP one looks best for what you want to know


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Cheers everyone. ive done it and guess what! i need to be eating alot more fml !!


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Get ya self shopping then stuff ya face


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I think people often over complicate macros.

If you already have your calorie target and your protein requirement, then simply ensure to add a minimum 30-50g for essential fats, and then make the rest of the calorie difference up with whatever you feel your body responds best to -

If you tend to put on fat too easily from carbs and feel sluggish on them then add minimal carbs and make up the rest from fats,

If you find low carb to be energy draining and depressing then use higher carbs and less fat.

If you don't know what works best then experiment - do four-eight weeks with higher carbs, and then try four-eight weeks or higher fats. A little experimentation now can set you up a lot better for the future, and is worth doing IMO.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

1. Set Calories

This is goal dependant, but for weight gain, anywhere from 16-18 cal per lb BW is a good bet. Start at 16cal per pound, and if you're not seeing weight gain, up it by 500kcal.

So if you weight 95kg (or about 210lb) then you need around 3400kcal

2. Set Protein.

You want 1g - 1.5g per lb of LBM, let say your 15% BF so have 30lb or so of fat, that gives you 180lb LBM.

So 180 x 1.5g = 270g of Protein or 1080kcal

3. Use the rest of your intake on Carbs and Fats. This "depends".

So 3400 - 1080, gives you 2400kcal or so to apportion to carbs and fats. Some people like more fat, some more carbs. You want at least 20% fat in your diet, or 680kcal (20% of 3400kcal)

680kcal = 75g of Fat.

1080+680 = 1760kcal, leaving us with 1640cals for Carbs, or about 400g.

So overall we get:

3400kcal

270g of protein.

400g of Carbs.

75g of Fat.

You can tweak this as you see fit, up protein / drop carbs, up fat / drop carbs. But those are your general rules of thumb.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

And what Dtlv said! Basically what I've said above, but more succintly.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

bayman said:


> And what Dtlv said! Basically what I've said above, but more succintly.


Lol, was going to give an example like you did but got tired writing it out so deleted - kudos to you for taking the time to do the more detailed explanation.


----------

